# Training to be a husband;)



## Denise1952 (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Shirley (Dec 28, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Josiah (Dec 28, 2014)

There's a lot of controversy about child parent sleeping together. I suppose it was the way out prehistoric ancestors did it and that argument holds some sway with me. I'll be interested to read some other points of view.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

there may be some Josiah although this is the humor section.  I don't agree with children sleeping with their parents, but I think maybe "daddy" put the baby in to wake mommy up


----------



## Josiah (Dec 28, 2014)

The video WAS very funny.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Josiah, and I do understand what you are talking about, and think a thread on "how to raise children" or "How would you raise a child" would be good.  Seems like half the problems in the US have to do with how children are raised right, or not.


----------

